# mac pigment reformulation



## sleepyhead (Jul 8, 2010)

i don't think mac announced this, but i went to the counter today and saw the pigments, some of them looked really different, so i swatched all the ones they had. right away, i can tell that old gold and teal are nothing like the original color.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the new teal is like the ones from holiday 2008 set. they are more green, matte with silver sheen floating on top. and old gold just looked wrong...

as far as i can tell, golden olive is quite different too (it's more olive and less green). but i didn't ask for a sample, so i don't know for sure.

kitschmas is like the original LE release, not like the version from regular line. although the difference is minor

copper sparkle is more reddish and slightly darker and smoother, so it's more like rushmetal than the original copper sparkle

a few other colors (like violet and cornflower) also looked a little different, but that might just be b/c the sheen was rubbing off b/c i was outside (44 degrees with humidex, that's about 110 farenheit!) for 20 minutes. i'll probably go to the store one of these days and bring my pigments with me to compare. and my counter only has a very limited selection of pigments, i wonder what happened to the ones i haven't seen. sigh... i'm NOT happy about this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyhoo, for your viewing pleasure, here are the comparison swatches of original and new old gold + teal. i bought the new teal and got a sample of old gold, so these are swatched at the same time after i got home. everything is swatched dry over dampened skin

old gold (original version on the right, new version on the left)













teal (original on the left, holiday 2008 in the middle, the new version on the right)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2010)

what the freak is going on!? to be honest i much prefer the old teal. i have an old teal jar and the holiday 08 one and the 08 vial isn't great looking to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and old gold is a pigment where i only have a large sample of but really want a full size - teh new version sucks ass! where is the green duo-chrome?!

and luckily i have golden olive and such already - but old gold sucks!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, the new version of Teal is not nearly as pretty as the original - which is so rich and luscious.  

WTF, MAC?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 8, 2010)

If they've reformulated and they didn't say anything... super shady. Not happy.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, I'm not happy about Old Gold! I have an old jar, but it's almost gone, so I was excited to see the new pigments at the counter. I haven't swatched it yet, but man, that's dissapointing!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 8, 2010)

It's amazing how many they change... they changed teal awhile back but I was hoping it was temporary. Around every other order I get in I see a differance in aleast 1 color and 99.9% it's for the worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are really changing the textures, many of the ones like teal, golden olive, golden lemon type of texture are the one's I've been noticing the most. I wonder if they are doing it because of mfg reason due to the new jar style and a finer texture is easier to work with??? I dont know....but do know like everyone else I like the old versions better. With Mac's pigments I personally prefer textures like vanilla or the old teal.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 8, 2010)

aw crap, i brought teal pigment in the new jar hoping that it wouldn't look like the one from the holiday set. hmmm, kinda disappointed now.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jul 8, 2010)

This sucks! Maybe it was a bad batch? I hope so - whats the point of changing things and making them worse?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2010)

I have most of the pigments mentioned in the old jars. Now instead of freely giving friends samples I'm going to have to hoard. Im really disappointed if thats the way that teal currently swatches. Not a good change. Maybe if we complain collectively they will consider changing it back?


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. 
Honestly i don't like the new packaging at all. I haven't purchase any MAC pigment ever since.


----------



## Caderas (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah, I was SO unbelievably disappointed when I tested out my Teal vial from the holiday set.  it's so disgusting compared to the original formula!  the original is so rich and buttery, and new one.. a no-go, never ever again.  if i find any of the original jars, i'm hoppin' on!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_Thanks for the info. 
Honestly i don't like the new packaging at all. I haven't purchase any MAC pigment ever since._

 

Yup, same for me.  I refuse to buy the new pigments.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_It's amazing how many they change... they changed teal awhile back but I was hoping it was temporary. Around every other order I get in I see a differance in aleast 1 color and 99.9% it's for the worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are really changing the textures, many of the ones like teal, golden olive, golden lemon type of texture are the one's I've been noticing the most. I wonder if they are doing it because of mfg reason due to the new jar style and a finer texture is easier to work with??? I dont know....but do know like everyone else I like the old versions better. With Mac's pigments I personally prefer textures like vanilla or the old teal._

 
I think I noticed this "new texture" with the Alice & Olivia pigments.  I didn't get Partylicious because the pigment was dry and crumbly and powdery, almost more like a loose eye shadow from a mineral line rather than a pigment.  I didn't like it at all.  All three were that way to some degree, but I really loved the color of Later. so I got it anyway. 

Like a lot of you, I've been avoiding the new pigment packaging so I hadn't really noticed until now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

yes i have not had a pigment in the new jars yet. but i have a cp coming for the alice and olivia ones. and from swatches i can tell they do look dryer than other pigments. how odd indeed that mac are doing this!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_yeah, I was SO unbelievably disappointed when I tested out my Teal vial from the holiday set. it's so disgusting compared to the original formula! the original is so rich and buttery, and new one.. a no-go, never ever again. if i find any of the original jars, i'm hoppin' on!_

 
ITA, I got a holiday vial of Teal & thought it was so _blah. _I really couldn't see why everyone loved it so much. It was a flat boring colour.

Now I see why, the original Teal is so gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid vial ruined Teal for me!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder if anyone else who has Teal from the new jars could perhaps post a swatch? I'm hoping it was just a bad batch, but... ugh, this is so depressing.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I wonder if anyone else who has Teal from the new jars could perhaps post a swatch? I'm hoping it was just a bad batch, but... ugh, this is so depressing._

 
i brought teal from the new jars but unfortunately I dont own the original teal to compare.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe the next time I go to a MAC F/S, Ill swatch Teal and then come home to compare it against my original.

I wonder what else they've bogied around with. We knew e/s formulas had been comprimised, but I've always been a huge pigment user.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 9, 2010)

so i curiously swatched deep blue green pigment sample i got from the hello kitty collection with the one in the new jar. they're the same texture and color, i only swatched it dry. maybe there is hope that it's only with certain pigments.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 9, 2010)

Well that's good to know at least. Like it was said before, it's possible it was just a bad, bad batch.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 9, 2010)

_*I have a new jar of Teal and the vial of Teal, both look quite different.  The vial is like a dark powdery teal/green with some silver sparkle, the new jar of Teal is very smooth and pigmented with a very beautiful shimmer to it.  I ordered my new jar of Teal in March, so if they changed it, it was after that.*_


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 9, 2010)

Couldn't resist myself, so i swatched Deep Blue Green pigment with Fix+.





Under Vanity Lighting




Under Natural Lighting





Do you see a difference?


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Dynamite* 

 
_*I have a new jar of Teal and the vial of Teal, both look quite different.  The vial is like a dark powdery teal/green with some silver sparkle, the new jar of Teal is very smooth and pigmented with a very beautiful shimmer to it.  I ordered my new jar of Teal in March, so if they changed it, it was after that.*_

 
Maybe, the batch code on mine (the one i got yesterday) is A10. i REALLY hope it's just a bad batch. if it's a bad batch, doesn't mac have quality control?!

mac has changed formula without notifications before though. they changed the frozen white a couple of years ago, and i haven't seen a batch like the original formula ever since


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I wonder if anyone else who has Teal from the new jars could perhaps post a swatch? I'm hoping it was just a bad batch, but... ugh, this is so depressing._

 

Sorry to say it's not a bad batch. I get orders in on a regular basis and the newer batch#'s all have this new texture/color so we are stuck wih this teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also found out this week MP discontinued all the Cryst. Glitters...


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_ We knew e/s formulas had been comprimised, but I've always been a huge pigment user._

 
Like you I'm a big pigment user, thats all I wear....MAC and my line.

I have a new jar of teal batch #A18 and it's the funny one and doesnt stay on as well as the original. It is better then the vials though if that helps.

It's like when they changed white gold...I have a few jars and the older one's had more gold to it compared to the more recent that have a greenish tone. They make these changes but dont consider them "reformulated" even though they are. People use old jars to compare to fakes, thats hard to do with MAC making changes without people knowing (unless the jar/box clearly shows it's a fake)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Sorry to say it's not a bad batch. I get orders in on a regular basis and the newer batch#'s all have this new texture/color so we are stuck wih this teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I also found out this week MP discontinued all the Cryst. Glitters..*._

 
i love those glitters! not as much as the reflects but still! why mac?!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like I'm hoarding my jar of Teal. *siiiiigh*


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 11, 2010)

can you compare it with the foiling method sleepy head? maybe it might be similar ..?


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_can you compare it with the foiling method sleepy head? maybe it might be similar ..?_

 
nope! i tried the old gold sample over different paintpot and also foiled with mixing medium

the original old gold looks like green shimmer "floating" on a sheer reddish brown base. the new version is like mixed everything together. it just doesn't have the dimension no matter what

new version of old gold on top, original on the bottom
left to right: applied dry over moss scape, delft, pure white chromaline, blackground. foiled with mixing medium on bare skin

direct sunlight





indoor natural lighting


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

I shouldn't be surprised, but I can't help but be a little hurt.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_If they've reformulated and they didn't say anything... super shady. Not happy._

 
MAC reformulates products alot, and they don't give notification to the public, just us artists.  everything has been reformulated within the past few years: bronzers, glosses, powders, foundations, lipsticks, etc.  lipglass was reformulated in2005, and plushlash and mascara x were reformulated in 2008.  it just happens.

i do know that old gold was reformulated in 2006, so...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I have most of the pigments mentioned in the old jars. Now instead of freely giving friends samples I'm going to have to hoard. Im really disappointed if thats the way that teal currently swatches. Not a good change. Maybe if we complain collectively they will consider changing it back?_

 
reformulations are usually based on the cost/availability of ingredients used to make the product.  if they switched to a less expensive or more available ingredient, they won't switch back if people complain.  sorry, but its the truth.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess there's really nothing we can do until Mac does another reformulation, and hope that it'll be better


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_MAC reformulates products alot, and they don't give notification to the public, just us artists.  everything has been reformulated within the past few years: bronzers, glosses, powders, foundations, lipsticks, etc.  lipglass was reformulated in2005, and plushlash and mascara x were reformulated in 2008.  it just happens.

i do know that old gold was reformulated in 2006, so...



reformulations are usually based on the cost/availability of ingredients used to make the product.  if they switched to a less expensive or more available ingredient, they won't switch back if people complain.  sorry, but its the truth._

 
that make sense. i bought my old gold quite a few years back. for those that liked the original old gold, MUFE star powder #957 is an exact dupe. 

and it's good to know that i'm not just imagining that my lipglasses are going bad faster than they used to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erin, do you by any chance have a list of pigments that have been reformulated in the last few years? i feel bad asking for samples at my counter (i don't think they would give it to me either), and it's hard to bring all my pigments to the counter to compare


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_that make sense. i bought my old gold quite a few years back. for those that liked the original old gold, MUFE star powder #957 is an exact dupe. 

and it's good to know that i'm not just imagining that my lipglasses are going bad faster than they used to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Erin, do you by any chance have a list of pigments that have been reformulated in the last few years? i feel bad asking for samples at my counter (i don't think they would give it to me either), and it's hard to bring all my pigments to the counter to compare*_

 
yeah that would be really handy actually...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_and it's good to know that i'm not just imagining that my lipglasses are going bad faster than they used to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They really are! I've had some go bad in months now, while others I've had for years are still fine, vanilla scent and all. It's crazy!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_They really are! I've had some go bad in months now, while others I've had for years are still fine, vanilla scent and all. It's crazy!_

 
Good thing I'm not a lipglass user. The only ones I use [and I go through them -quickly-] are Prr, Nymphette and Love Nectar. 

But it's good to know that they do reformulate. I'll keep this in mind when purchasing new products.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never had a gloss product go bad as fast as MAC's, not even cheapest of the cheap drugstore/dollar store stuff. MAC is giving us every reason to not buy pigments.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I've never had a gloss product go bad as fast as MAC's, not even cheapest of the cheap drugstore/dollar store stuff. MAC is giving us every reason to not buy pigments._

 
Or just "Keep it in the family" And sell/swap the old jar pigments. Which is what I've been doing since I heard about the new jars.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 15, 2010)

OMG how dare they mess with Old Gold! That was such a unique and beautiful color!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_OMG how dare they mess with Old Gold! That was such a unique and beautiful color!_

 
i know! it's one of my faves!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 25, 2010)

ew, not cool. I really haven't been interested in purchasing pigments since the new jars came out but now I really will have to WANT what I get and purchase in store not online =[


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jul 26, 2010)

I talked to one of the gals at my counter the other day, and she said that the reason the pigment jars were changed was specifically so they could KEEP the original formulas.  She was told by corporate that the ingredients used in the pigments were starting to get expensive, and so the only way MAC could afford to keep the same formulas for pigments was to cut costs on the jars, which is why they are smaller.

I told her about the teal swatches I saw here, and she said it's possible they were bad jars.  I haven't purchased pigments since the new packaging so I can't personally compare. :\


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsuzyqx* 

 
_I talked to one of the gals at my counter the other day, and she said that the reason the pigment jars were changed was specifically so they could KEEP the original formulas. She was told by corporate that the ingredients used in the pigments were starting to get expensive, and so the only way MAC could afford to keep the same formulas for pigments was to cut costs on the jars, which is why they are smaller.

I told her about the teal swatches I saw here, and she said it's possible they were bad jars. I haven't purchased pigments since the new packaging so I can't personally compare. :_

 
this is partially true.  yes, ingredients to make pigments were getting more expensive, and so that they didn't increase the price, they made the packaging smaller.

however, like with any product, sometimes the formula must change due to the availability of certain ingredients.  lets say they use colour #16 to make a product.  then lets say colour #16 is either no longer available, costs to much, whatever.  since they can't use #16, they decide to use #20 which is more readily available and is cost beneficial.  so they start using colour #20, which does tend to make the product darker, less sparkly, etc.  this is what happens with every product.  no one product has had the same formulation as it did when it first came out (with the exception of newer products of course).

as for teal pigment specifically.  its not a bad batch.  as you all remember, the last holiday set had the different teal, and now the different teal is in the new jars at all locations.  its the reformulation, and its here to stay.  until its reformulated, again, that is.


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Erine.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought an old Teal at a CCO recently - but I was on a road trip (I actually went to 3 of them).  It was either Pleasant Prairie WI, Aurora OH or Niagara Falls NY.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Aww I love the old teal! I only have a sample, this is a bummer.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Erine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless someone is in the business & see's MACS products on a regular basis's people have no idea. I use to post here each time I'd get a MAC order in and saw a change. That way people who  bought samples, full jars or whatever would know about that "differance" instead of thinking the product was a fake. Then so many things started changing at the same time and the new jars came out so my postings got less & less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like Erine said, it's  common for micas to be discontinued or one that use to cost 4.00-7.00 for a ounce get raised to 15.00.  Along with my MAC I also make my own line so I see on a regular basis certain colors no longer being made or the price being to high for an "unfinished" product.. Recently I've noticed a few loose mineral providers are closing down so all those colors people use to get from them will now have to find a replacement....just like MAC has to do. Most mica companys carry many of the same products but they also have their "specilaity or own creations" and thats where it's a pain since that distroys my whole outcome for some of my colors. Changing 1 color in the ingredients can make a huge differance or subtle one.  So the same is for large companys like MAC.

With MACS as soon as I see a color change and I know it's not just a bad batch I try and keep a 1/2 jar of a original jar for myself. 99% of the time I like the original much better then the new formulated. Many colors have changed over the years and some since they changed the jars. It could be people are noticing it more now because of the jar change?? I know for me most of my shimmery MAC stock (I get directly from them) quite a few of the colors look different. I dont know if thats because of a possible texture breaks up due to mixing it more since the top is so much smaller? That along with a ingredient change which can explain why those are not considered "re-formulated" 

When I make a new color the texture can easily change the more I mix it, the colors/micas break down becoming finer in texure. Different colors have different type of textures like "silver fog" compared to "silver" . When I'm filling samples by the time I get to the bottom of a  jar the texture is different. I pour the new style jar pigment into a old to make it easier to meaurse  but if purposely shook up the jar in time the pigment would change more and more. Acourse this isnt rule for each and every color since there so many different finish's, just info from my personal experience.

Personally I like textures like MACS vanilla or their original teal or violet which we are seeing less & less of. One's like teal & violet are the colors we are seeing darker and with a finer texture. There's not many colors left with the texture of those 2 (older version)...sad


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow - shady!
I haven't purchased any of the 'new' pigments yet... but I was planning on getting melon, tan and rose... now I might run around to different stores to find pigments in the old packaging...
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rhondavancouver* 

 
_Wow - shady!
I haven't purchased any of the 'new' pigments yet... but I was planning on getting melon, tan and rose... now I might run around to different stores to find pigments in the old packaging...
Thanks for sharing!!!_

 
sorry, but you won't be able to find any of the older jars at stores.  all locations have sent out all inventories of the older jars.  you can only find them at CCOs now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

but on the plus side i have been to cco's in the uk and the states over the past couple of months and they are stocked with pigments! it's awesome! so grab em while you can!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks for the new info. ,swatches and comparisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  always a good help!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 29, 2010)

Somewhat timely post, I was going through my stash and trying to do a spreadsheet and realized I have a few pigments that I have multiple on.

The same pigment, some do have some different shades going on through the different batch #'s.

For an example:
Pure White






I am going to go through some more jars and I will post them here for reference for people.

And also, I should note, all of the above pigments were bought at MAC. All 3 are real.


----------



## singer82 (Sep 5, 2010)

mods: please delete. Put in wrong post


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Like you I'm a big pigment user, thats all I wear....MAC and my line.

I have a new jar of teal batch #A18 and it's the funny one and doesnt stay on as well as the original. It is better then the vials though if that helps.

It's like when they changed white gold...I have a few jars and the older one's had more gold to it compared to the more recent that have a greenish tone. They make these changes but dont consider them "reformulated" even though they are. People use old jars to compare to fakes, thats hard to do with MAC making changes without people knowing (unless the jar/box clearly shows it's a fake)_

 
How weird. I have the exact same batch of Teal #A18 and mine looks really rich and smooth and pigmented


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jun 10, 2011)

So, everyone knows how Teal pigment got a major formula change a bit more then a year and half ago, like the dreaded vial in the Little Darling set? 
  	I was wondering if you had seen an other change recently?  I say that because I remember swatching the one that came in the Noble Knights lash and line kit, and it seemed re reformulated if it makes any sense.  It was a lot more like the old version, more smooth and metallic teal, not a darker greenish silver powdery mess.

  	Am I hallucinating, anyone have any input on this?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

SakurasamaLover said:


> So, everyone knows how Teal pigment got a major formula change a bit more then a year and half ago, like the dreaded vial in the Little Darling set?
> I was wondering if you had seen an other change recently?  I say that because I remember swatching the one that came in the Noble Knights lash and line kit, and it seemed re reformulated if it makes any sense.  It was a lot more like the old version, more smooth and metallic teal, not a darker greenish silver powdery mess.
> 
> Am I hallucinating, anyone have any input on this?


	ooohh that would be amazing if they have changed it back to the way it was! i love my old teal so much!


----------



## dvinerevelation (Aug 27, 2011)

Ugh, that new Teal is not pretty.  I'd die to get my hands on that old formulation!


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 27, 2011)

dvinerevelation said:


> Ugh, that new Teal is not pretty.  I'd die to get my hands on that old formulation!


 
	I totaly agree with you. I don't like this new formula


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

mac is really messing when it comes to pigments


----------

